# When will the frenzy end.



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

I really wonder when and if the ammo frenzy will ever end. Its kinda of scary when reloading supplies are in short supply. Did I miss something like a ban on reloading. Its almost impossible to find primers, and power is almost gone at gandermountain. I had seen the stories about the run on guns but reloading stuff. I was online looking for primers I saw some places had a backorder date set at 7-15-2013. I see most of the Lee reloading kids online are out of stock and dies in 223 and 9mm are gone also.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

It'll run out of steam when the push for gun control does...or the hoarders run our of money.

I figure by late March.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I think sooner. Already harry reid has said it is second on his list behind immigration. There are already problems with the NY law on the 7 round thing. Everyone who was gonna buy has probably already done so. As each day goes by the frenzy will decrease geometrically. I already saw Sierra 168 gr smk's back in stock at Midway today.

I remember the last one when he got elected and AK's went from $470 to $870. didn't last that long.

I would hold on


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

It will probably take a few months for the ammo and gun manufacturers to catch up so I bet ammo will be tough to get at least until late spring/early summer.. That is my prediction at least


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think it's starting to show signs of slowing already.. But still gonna be a few more weeks.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Think it's starting to show signs of slowing already.. But still gonna be a few more weeks.


Showing signs of normalcy
http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0
http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0
Mighta' spoke too soon:headknock:
http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Showing signs of normalcy
> http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0


either that or he has been living under a rock lol.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Probably should have been more clear - I think the run on ammo is starting to show signs of slowing down. Every time I go into Academy or Dick's, they seem to have a little more of the high demand ammo available - as in you can get some calibers as opposed to none at all. Also the guns behind the counter seem to be going back up in numbers. Almost picked up a Springfield XDS last time I was there. 

Probably gonna be months before the high demand firearms slow down (if it slows down at all with the legislation being proposed).


----------



## paidfor (Aug 15, 2010)

*Ammo and guns here in Austin*

Ammo in certain cal. are not available at Academy and quite a few gun shops. 223 and .22 is really hard to find. If you can find it, it is one box per customer. Academy does have other calibers but they have marked their prices up some. Went to the gun show here today and there was a 1/4 mile line outside BEFORE they opened their doors. I left 1.5 hours later and the line was still 1/4 mile long. Walked back to my truck - walking past all of those in line and most were empty handed...they were going in to buy stuff. A few had AR's they were taking in to sell. Most all were in the $1500+ range. Gun prices inside were all over the place. I picked up some .223 ammo and .22 ammo. I paid more than I wanted but at least I found some for sale. Also picked up 2, 10/22 mags which were $16. Every one is sold out of these or they are $40/each one ebay.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I just don't see it slowing down any time soon, at least for reloading supplies. Too many reloaders remember how hard it was to get primers after the first time Obama was elected. With the current shortage and all the uncertainty about just what will try to get passed, plus with I'm sure are a lot of reloading components being diverted to ammo production with the manufacturers, I would think components will be in short supply for many months. I don't think the long-term looks good as well. All it takes is a different governer in the state, or a democrat-held congress, and we're back in shortages. I don't like to say it, but if stock returns to normal I'm buying a crapload of components. I know it may aggravate some but I've got 5 in the family that shoot a fair bit and I don't want to hunt for stuff in the future.


----------



## paidfor (Aug 15, 2010)

*guns and ammo*

there was an article in the Austin American Statesman this morning telling how the Police departments in and around the Austin area cannot get enough ammo for their officers to meet their range time requirements. Some departments report having the AR's they need to replace old/outdated equipment on backorder from the manufactures. I am thinking all of the activity going on right now is creating these shortages. Kind of scarey.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

but if nothing happens all those guys who ordered backordered stuff are gonna wanna sell. And then I strike...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This will improve after Congress tells Obama, Uncle Joe, and Fienstien to Fark off and die.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

stdreb27 said:


> but if nothing happens all those guys who ordered backordered stuff are gonna wanna sell. And then I strike...


Lol, i was hoping i was the only one with this plan!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

MNsurf said:


> Lol, i was hoping i was the only one with this plan!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Shhh...It is just the 3 of us.


----------



## paidfor (Aug 15, 2010)

*4*

4 w/me


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess I'm not alone. My plan as well. Lol.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I'm watching the slow sales on AR's now in the classified and the prices are falling.

I think its a hoot!!

John


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jtburf said:


> I'm watching the slow sales on AR's now in the classified and the prices are falling.
> 
> I think its a hoot!!
> 
> John


Myself! Like this guy:rotfl: from $3600 to $2800 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=466740


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I couldn't decide if I wanted to spend 2k on a Larue. Now fools are paying more than that for Stags.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

It is almost over.
I've seen several stores recently with AR's for sale for $1500, new, where as people are selling their used AR at a gun show (or at least trying) for $2k. 
I was also at a academy recently and they had FULL stock, of course it didn't last long but there it was.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

MNsurf said:


> Lol, i was hoping i was the only one with this plan!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





Bobby Miller said:


> Shhh...It is just the 3 of us.





paidfor said:


> 4 w/me





DIHLON said:


> I guess I'm not alone. My plan as well. Lol.


It's ok, there is literally going to be the entire inventory of the whole USA available. Once it calms back down, and people realize they're sitting on 5 or 6 700 dollar rifles and need to make a credit card payment...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

MNsurf said:


> I couldn't decide if I wanted to spend 2k on a Larue. Now fools are paying more than that for Stags.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No kidding! Larue sales should pick up now. :smile:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing April 15th will be a good bet. When working folks start writing those checks they are gonna need some cash from the gun/supplies they bought and didn't need at the time.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It would be wrong of me to plan to take advantage of others' mistakes. Yeah.... well I've been wrong before. I can live with it.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I ordered a KAC sr-15 a couple of weeks ago and it will be here in a few more weeks. The whole thing cost me less than what people were asking for the upper by itself. A Larue from the company is gonna take 1-1.5yrs to get. You will have to buy from someone that already has one. Larue is shipping lowers out and then when the uppers are finished people will send their lowers back to him to get fitted. This way, if any bans come down, he has taken care of all the people that have ordered guns from him.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Was at the Sackett gun show on Sat and they had guns and ammo. Line was out the door and 1/2 across the parking lot. It took me 30 minutes to get in the door. Magazines of any kind are pretty scarce but available. No one selling reloading supplies this time. When I left about an hour later the line was just as long as when I came in. I was amazed. 15-20 guys in the parking lot selling high dollar magazines and AR's. One guy was selling 20 round AR mags for the same price as 30 round. 

Simce I was that far South I went to Cabelas. No powder on the shelf and no small pistol or rifle primers. Completely out of .224 bullets as well. I didn't even go back to the guns but I would guess the counter was 2-3 deep. 

I hope it ends soon, I have about 300 .224 bullets left and 500 9mm I am going to start loading tonight. As long as people are willing to buy at those prices the gougers are going to continue to sell at that amount.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

in '08-09 it slowed down because there was no mention of a outright ban. This time is different. They introduced a ban and people are scared it will happen. I personally do not think the current introduction will go as is, but I can see magazines getting banned and import bans taking place. Thankfully I stocked up well before any of this happened.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a nightmare for me getting reloading supplies from my main supplier. They said that they are 8000 lbs of powder behind in shipping. When I place an order, it's two weeks before they even put it on the truck to me.

I had a guy drive down from Arkansas to get my last 15K of Magtech sm pistol primers.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Lezz go*

I know its a guessing game on your part but when do you expect to recieve some primers and powder for those of us that have placed orders with you...thanks in advance


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Walked into carters country 5pm today. Had 6-8 ar15s sitting there. Bushmaster $1200-$1300 and DPMS Panther Sportster $999

Not sure if thats is a fair "current market" price. Walmart had the dpms for $590 only a couple months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

What gets me is seeing the news last night and now our LE depts. are having trouble getting the ammo they need to provide the proper training to their employees. Curious to see how far this is going to go before manufacturers end up putting Joe Public on hold to fill these demands for them. This is definately different than Barry's first term. It is unresting...


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

Its almost over. 
I'm noticing more and more lower prices on ARs and AKs on various classified pages.
I think this will be the indicator as only so many people are going to spend these inflated prices.
There are still lots of people thinking they can get $3k for an AR and they will try, but right next to a guy selling an ak for $2k is another selling his for $1k. 
Getting close,,,,,,


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

pelochas said:


> Walked into carters country 5pm today. Had 6-8 ar15s sitting there. Bushmaster $1200-$1300 and DPMS Panther Sportster $999
> 
> Not sure if thats is a fair "current market" price. Walmart had the dpms for $590 only a couple months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I'm assuming these are marked up a fair amount vs a few months ago?


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

About 20-25% on the BM depending on the model and more inline with the BM website MSRP


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, seems like a good sign they even had them on the shelf @ 5pm. I assume the price will slowly go back down as the demand lessens.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wally world on 518 @ 288 had 9mm ammo yesterday.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

CTD has ammo and ARs back but at prices that would make the people in the classifieds look like charity workers.
Lake city 5.56 - $1.73 rd
Bushmaster ORC - $2,000

I can't blame some one for trying to make a buck, but i don't have to support them.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

http://directorblue.blogspot.com/2013/01/update-status-of-gun-industry.html?m=1


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Neverenough said:


> CTD has ammo and ARs back but at prices that would make the people in the classifieds look like charity workers.
> Lake city 5.56 - $1.73 rd
> Bushmaster ORC - $2,000
> 
> I can't blame some one for trying to make a buck, but i don't have to support them.


Yep. I was never much of a CTD fan, and their actions over the last few months have completely turned me off on them.

I bet I'm not alone either!:rotfl: Voting with our money is bout the only way to get attention these days...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

CTD sure makes a killing by jacking up the ammo prices, but they sure shooed me to AIM Surplus, Brownell's, etc. These companies did not raise their prices.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My buddy stopped by there a couple of weeks ago. They were selling Glocks with one mag and allowing you the option to buy a second one at the time of purchase for $60 each. I suspect they removed the second mag from the case and were selling them back for extra money. I would never give that company a dime. Not to mention the immediate price raise to $60 for PMAGs the first day panic buying started.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Stuff is already dying down. Just look at all the recent AR's for sale people keep buying and putting on the for sale section. Getting harder and harder to sell for a big profit.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

CTD has shown their true colors through all of this. I will never spend another dime with them.


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

Whodathunkit said:


> http://directorblue.blogspot.com/2013/01/update-status-of-gun-industry.html?m=1


No wonder my Spring Field mags came in so quickly, had me thinking this whole shortage was a lie,,,, I'm glad for my XD9!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

hookedonfishin said:


> I know its a guessing game on your part but when do you expect to recieve some primers and powder for those of us that have placed orders with you...thanks in advance


They said that my last two orders (1-14-13) will ship on Monday via Central Transport.

As of today they have: No Varget, no sm pistol, no lg pistol, and no sm rifle. I'm hoping that the order that I placed on the *14th* nabbed what primers they had.

All I have in stock now is Win Lg Rifle primers. *I have a standing back order of 100K primers (all kinds and 10 8# cans of Varget).*

OFF TOPIC. This is how crazy things are. One of my 3 shot suppliers wanted me to guestimate how much lead shot I would need for 2013, plus come pick it up and pay COD. I told him COD means YOU deliver it and you can now take me off your customer list. I bailed him out last year when he got stuck with 2.5 tons of shot and I bought it all. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------

